# Not saving back to Lightroom



## msmack (Mar 12, 2018)

Operating System:Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Lightroom Classic

Going from LR to Photoshop.  Making adjustments in PS and using SAVE to save it back to Lightroom

The adjusted picture is not coming back to Lightroom as it should.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 12, 2018)

Usually the image is coming back, but you don't see it. One reason can be that you have an active filter, and the tiff/psd does not fit the criteria of that filter. Or you are in a smart collection with the same situation. Or your grid is set to 'Added Order' sort, so the image appears all the way at the end.

Go to 'All Photographs', set the filter bar to 'None', set the sort order to 'File Name' or 'Capture Date' and see if the image now appears next to the original raw file.


----------



## msmack (Mar 13, 2018)

Could it be because it is a synced image.?  Taken on the iPhone, synced to the laptop, worked on in PS on laptop and trying to save back to the laptop.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 13, 2018)

msmack said:


> Could it be because it is a synced image.?  Taken on the iPhone, synced to the laptop, worked on in PS on laptop and trying to save back to the laptop.


No, a synched image is still a local image, so no difference.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 13, 2018)

+1 All the above from Johan in post#2



msmack said:


> Going from LR to Photoshop.


How?
[Edit -in] will automatically create the new file preview in the catalog.
If you use the Export dialog with 'Post Processing' set for Photoshop, then you must tick the option- [Add to this Catalog] for the preview to appear in Lightroom.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 16, 2018)

msmack said:


> Going from LR to Photoshop.  Making adjustments in PS and using SAVE to save it back to Lightroom
> 
> The adjusted picture is not coming back to Lightroom as it should.



Couple of questions:

- are these raw images or JPG?
- if JPG then what option are you selecting in the 'Edit In' dialogue?

Note that if the original is JPG and you select Edit Original then you are doing exactly that - if you save in PS as a JPG then it will simply overwrite the original file that LR sees

Paul


----------

